# 'Nother newbie



## dow (Jun 21, 2021)

Posting to say hello and to thank the forum in advance for all of the help that I'm sure I'll need.  I just got a MB 1050 as an early Father's Day gift (one week early), and have been having a ball with it.  So far, I've cooked a pork roast a la Tom Horeseman's video (thanks for the inspiration, Tom!): 


, frozen pizza, and two boston butts for pulled pork.  What a great smoker, err... grill, err... smoker/grill. :)


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jun 21, 2021)

dow - Welcome to the Forum  From South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country.  Sounds like you are having a blast and good success with the new unit.  Keep reading the threads here and you will *NEVER *run out of ideas and inspiration.  If you can, next time you post add some photos and dialogue, recipes,  on the good, not so good, and the huh?!  These folks _are the best_! 
John


----------



## dow (Jun 21, 2021)

Thanks for the welcome John!


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 21, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE GA! And welcome to the MBGF club ! Love my 1050


----------



## MadMax281 (Jun 21, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 21, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## dow (Jun 21, 2021)

Thanks for all the kind words.  It's great to be here.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 21, 2021)

Looks & Sounds Great, Dow!!
And Welcome to SMF !!

Bear


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 21, 2021)

Welcome! Nice to have another to join the 1050 club!


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 21, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! Glad you joined us.
Jim


----------



## dow (Jun 21, 2021)

Glad to be here!


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 21, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana! Good to have you with us!
I've learned a LOT here and am still learning....


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 21, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from central Missouri!


----------



## kruizer (Jun 21, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 21, 2021)

Well you got me beat already. I've never done a frozen pizza on my smokers. Welcome aboard.

Chris


----------



## dow (Jun 21, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Well you got me beat already. I've never done a frozen pizza on my smokers. Welcome aboard.
> 
> Chris


The best part about the frozen pizzas was that we didn't heat up the kitchen to cook 'em.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 21, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! One other thing to get is a thick notebook! You'll need it for the always growing " need to make that list" ! But it's a great problem to have!

Ryan


----------

